# My lil cockapoo



## daleyandtez (Nov 17, 2013)

Our lil cockapoo called jessie 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh sweet little Jessie!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jessie looks like s sweet little baby. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So precious! What a treat!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks a sweetheart, nice thick coat coming there.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is super cute!


----------



## daleyandtez (Nov 17, 2013)

Finally got her 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cute as a bunny!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww she is adorable


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Two very beautiful little girls, I'm sure they will be the best of friends ( even when Jessie is chewing her!!) x
Don't put baubles on the bottom half of your Christmas tree this year


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww 2 little cuties! They will become such good friends! Jasper adores my daughter (11) and looks out for her coming home from school, walks (bounces) happily wagging his tail while she holds his lead on walks and will cuddle her for as long as she wants! My daughter has always helped with feeding, grooming and training, so they have built a lovely bond x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures. I hope they become the best of friends x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## daleyandtez (Nov 17, 2013)

New

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Serious bling collar - how cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous picture of your two beautiful girlies, that needs a frame and the same picture taking in four weeks, then eight....to see how she grows...and then maybe next year when they've both changes, infact a yearly anniversary pic would be fab xx


----------

